
A LEGO apparatus to demonstrate the definition of mass based on the new SI - alphydan
http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.1699
======
perlgeek
They are cheating :-)

The laser and sensor aren't standard Lego parts. Still impressive.

------
mdturnerphys
Is HN allowing duplicate submissions now? I don't see a difference in the URLs
for this and [1].

I am glad this is getting some attention. One of the authors is a former
coworker of mine and told me about it a couple weeks ago.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8724655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8724655)

------
desdiv
_The acrylic cases are backlit with blue LEDs..._

This is just adorable. Now I feel less guilty about putting up LED lit fans in
my computer.

------
sebastianavina
someday I'm going to build a nuclear reactor out of legos just for the buzz

~~~
scoot
LEGO

~~~
tomjakubowski
Relax - no need to be rediculous or a pendant. It's obvious what is meant by
"legos," particularly in context.

~~~
scoot
It may look like shouting, but the brand-name is upper-case singular. I was
almost more surprised that the OP uses the name correctly, as the
transliteration of LEGO to legos is as common in North American English as Los
Angeles is to the awful 'Los Angelease' in the typical British pronunciation.

~~~
inopinatus
The vernacular continues to hoover up brand names.

~~~
raldi
He's just trying to put a band-aid on the problem.

~~~
pantalaimon
More like brand-aid?

------
barrystaes
What is this "new SI" ? New to the US, Liberia and Birma perhaps..

